# New Omega Planet Ocean Chrono



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

What do you think of this one to be released at the Basel Fair.

Just love the orange one with the highlights on the pushers!



























Images from Timezone "Industry News"


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry, I don't like it at all.

It's almost like Omega has become another make.

I'm a fan of the SMP which is no secret, and of most of the vintage.

These new Omega's look OTT, and don't have even the feel of an Omega.

I feel the same about many of the new Oris, and prefer the older models.

The worst case of the new Omegas for me is the new Constellations which I think look 'orrible.

I do think the new Seamaster is OK, and the Railmaster.

Be nice if Omega re-issued some older classics like Longines have done with the Conquest Classic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, the date window seems designed for those that wear their watch on the right wrist. It'll be worse than a 3 o'clock date window for those that wear their watch on the left wrist.

The orientation of the numerals on the date wheel is not a particularly well thought out design.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yet another chronograph with big fat hands that obscure the registers







..... it will be next to useless as a chronoghraph at certain times .... if it had nice index-style hands that allow you to read the registers I would consider it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Yet another chronograph with big fat hands that obscure the registers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but I quite like it, wouldn`t buy one though









BTW John, glad to see `Rover` back


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I really like the look of the black version, I must say though I certainly hope they are doing left hand and right hand versions for the date readout, or there has been a serious cock up somewhere!









Best regards David


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I see your point JoT, but I guess these style hands are now recognized as Omega's. I'm not a fan of these hands especially with the pointy arrow at the end. But the rest of the watch is very nice.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I just hope that they have a nicer feel in the hand for the kind of money they will surely command. The new PO just doesnt feel like its worth its money even compared to TAG etc... Its all a bit sad consiering how quality Omega used to be.

If I had to have one it would be the orange one, but dont have the same reservations about the hands, like im ever gonna use it to time anything... Id use a digital stopwatch and use the Po to tell the time...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega are losing the plot in my opinion ..... have you seen the new Bond Seamaster?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Yup John,

Saw that one as well and I think its crap!









Who would every want to put on a watch like that?









I'd wear my tunacan anyday than that thing.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

The PO looks ok........the Bond?.......yuk!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Omega are losing the plot in my opinion ..... have you seen the new Bond Seamaster?


If I hadn`t seen the name I`d have thought it was a cheap Argus knock-off









The second hand is awful


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I wonder that Griff thinks about it?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the dial pattern is about right for the "tart" that they've just got to play the new Bond.

I'll stick with the classier black dial version thankyou!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> I think the dial pattern is about right for the "tart" that they've just got to play the new Bond.
> 
> I'll stick with the classier black dial version thankyou!!


























That bond is enough to send me over to the other side........well I have been asking about a GMT watch, maybe I should give the GMT master II another look? Then again I prefer the look of the Explorer II, is that still in production BTW?

Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like the new orange chrono for sure but do agree with Jot about the huge hands







As for the new Bond what have they done and why







Is this only going to be purchased by the movie fans


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Yet another chronograph with big fat hands that obscure the registers ..... it will be next to useless as a chronoghraph at certain times


Couldnt agree more... as an everyday chronograph user,very bad choice of hands IMHO


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I think the dial pattern is about right for the "tart" that they've just got to play the new Bond.
> ...


Yes I think so, I saw one in my local AD this week. Still when Rolex send out a press release to bring out a new model it takes 2 years for it to arrive at an AD and every year they threaten to kill off the sports models... Ive waited 2 years since each death press release and my AD still has its sports models in stock and is sent more each month... They are too good a seller to kill off, theyre the only models that often are wait listed and dont get reduced at POS.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Griff Posted Yesterday, 03:40 PM
> 
> I think the dial pattern is about right for the "tart" that they've just got to play the new Bond.
> 
> I'll stick with the classier black dial version thankyou!!
























Another classic response from Griff! Thank you, you just made my day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Still can't get around that dumb date window.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

potz said:


> A date window at or around the 4 o'clock mark is not really the problem (viz. the RLT 15 plus quite a few others) - it is the orientation of the numbers on the date wheel that will get everyone cross-eyed ...


I know. I mentioned the orientation of the numbers being problematic a bit earlier on in the thread.


----------

